# Horses' swirl theory



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Many of you probably know the theory behind the placements of hair swirls on the head and neck. 

Legend has it the higher the swirl on the horse's head the hotter or more stubborn the horse is. The further away the swirl is on the horse's neck from its ears the harder the horse is to train. 

What do you all think? Any truth behind the legend? 

Personally I find the neck swirl is more accurate more than the head. Most tough horses I have come in contact with have neck swirls pretty far away from the ears.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, IMO, the neck swirl legend is just that..a legend. I've heard differently. Swirl on both sides if the crest of the neck is a very special horse, one a Bedouin would never even consider selling. I just got my fourth with these swirls, and the previous three prove the Bedouins right.

Face swirls.....there's much more to it for placement, and number of swirls. I found Linda Tellington-Jones's observations 95% true and have a very close look at a horse's facial swirls before doing anything.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I've heard of this, but never really knew too much about it. Anyone wish to further elaborate? Perhaps a link to some sort of article would be lovely.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't really believe in these, but I have never met a horse like my filly that has a triforce of whirls at the base of her forelock. One at the top, and two below it like a pyramid. Have to just about force her forelock to lay flat. I haven't been able to read any info on forelock swirls, so maybe it just means she's coo-coo crazy, haha.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Training Tips

A little overview. There are several theories out there, I can only say anything about Tellington, but found her observations to be true to the point that I was able to judge a horse's personality on first sight....the faces of the owners were priceless;-)


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Bunk of course, but people will continue to believe what they want to believe...


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That's actually the first time I DON'T agree with you, faceman.....
I "evaluated around 50 horses by their swirls, 20 were my own, the others were of friends and fellow boarders. I was about 90% right with other people's horses, 100% with my own. Tellington says she is about 70% right, not wanting to be overly optimistic.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Faceman said:


> Bunk of course, but people will continue to believe what they want to believe...


Too true.
I've had horses smash this theory out. Easy to train my butt!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

One trainer that I met swore that a horse with one swirl on their forehead was easy-going, a horse with two swirls was stubborn and naughty, and a horse with three swirls was an escape artist.

I dunno! People can be silly.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

deserthorsewoman said:


> That's actually the first time I DON'T agree with you, faceman.....
> I "evaluated around 50 horses by their swirls, 20 were my own, the others were of friends and fellow boarders. I was about 90% right with other people's horses, 100% with my own. Tellington says she is about 70% right, not wanting to be overly optimistic.


Haha...it happens sometimes...I ain't perfect...:rofl:

People have been trying to tie physical characteristics to personality traits for thousands of year, and scientists keep debunking all the theories, but people continue to believe nonetheless. From people with beady eyes or low brows or high foreheads or bumps on their cranium to horses with swirls - it's all the same - no evidence and no scientific basis...just like astrology or fortune telling or palm reading, or tarot cards or animal communicators that can tell you what your horse is thinking by telephone. Mercy, mercy...there isn't a tooth fairy or Easter bunny, either...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My one gelding has 3 swirls, escape artist? Hah, took him all night to figure out the gate was unlatched, then 2 seconds to run back into the paddock when I came outside.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

After reading that article I can say that my horses must be the 30% because none of them fit very well. Predictable, easy-going ponies in my yard? No sir.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Haha...it happens sometimes...I ain't perfect...:rofl:
> 
> People have been trying to tie physical characteristics to personality traits for thousands of year, and scientists keep debunking all the theories, but people continue to believe nonetheless. From people with beady eyes or low brows or high foreheads or bumps on their cranium to horses with swirls - it's all the same - no evidence and no scientific basis...just like astrology or fortune telling or palm reading, or tarot cards or animal communicators that can tell you what your horse is thinking by telephone. Mercy, mercy...there isn't a tooth fairy or Easter bunny, either...


Well, scientists are also only people, I'm an idiot and y' all have to excuse me now, gotta have a word with Easter bunny about leaving these "pepper corns" on my front lawn all the time....:razz:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe in it. But I have never read the book by Linda T though. I was taught by an older man that I rode colts for.

I do look at the face, poll, neck, girth and leg swirls. The direction and the tightness of the swirl also have meaning. I have not heard that the placement of neck swirls having to do with trainability but more rather the softness of neck as far as bending.
One thing to consider is the horses true personality or issues not those caused by previous training or conditioning.

But yet I believe in cutting colts and calves according to the moon phases, so take it for what it is worth


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I believe in it. But I have never read the book by Linda T though. I was taught by an older man that I rode colts for.
> 
> I do look at the face, poll, neck, girth and leg swirls. The direction and the tightness of the swirl also have meaning. I have not heard that the placement of neck swirls having to do with trainability but more rather the softness of neck as far as bending.
> One thing to consider is the horses true personality or issues not those caused by previous training or conditioning.
> ...


I knew I could count on you finding the Easter Bunny.....
The softness theory is interesting, tho. I found my, and other's horses with the neck swirls further down to be extra honest, sensitive horses I could always trust 1000%. Always.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know all about the "peppercorns"


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Mercy, mercy...there isn't a tooth fairy or Easter bunny, either...


No Easter bunny? That is sad. I was so counting on getting some chocolate eggs in a few weeks. 

I will accept the idea that it is possible that there is a genetic trait that causes temperament that is either good or bad that is linked with a gene for hair swirls. But I am with faceman here. I think that it is extremely unlikely. 

So far, no temperament gene has been identified. You don't see that box to check on your genetic disorder tests, unless they have just discovered it. 

There is a natural difference in temperament in horses to a point, but most of it is due to training.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Since a child I have been able to look at a horse and seemingly know what its character would be like. 98% of the time I am correct. 
Only after I read Tellington 's book did I realise that the characteristics she pointed out were what I had been reading.
I take the whorls with a pinch of salt. One of my greatest mares had three whorls down her forehead (not under her forelock either) she was no problem for me but, she could be the most stubborn animal if she didn't like the rider! 
On the other hand I had a big three year old gelding, with three whorls, come in for braking and he was the most complex and a thoroughly dangerous horse I have ever come across! 
He attacked a lad for putting a rug on him and doing up the roller. The lad escaped over the door but the horse busted the door down and chased him into a garage where he was hiding behind a long pile of new stable doors. The horse proceeded to try and pull the doors down and was rearing up totally oblivious that his head was smashing through the roof of the garage. 
That horse was shot.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I may be getting a mare with two whorls on her forehead, side by side between her eyes. 

Predictions on her character, anyone?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> Since a child I have been able to look at a horse and seemingly know what its character would be like. 98% of the time I am correct.
> Only after I read Tellington 's book did I realise that the characteristics she pointed out were what I had been reading.
> I take the whorls with a pinch of salt. One of my greatest mares had three whorls down her forehead (not under her forelock either) she was no problem for me but, she could be the most stubborn animal if she didn't like the rider!
> On the other hand I had a big three year old gelding, with three whorls, come in for braking and he was the most complex and a thoroughly dangerous horse I have ever come across!
> ...


I've seen several horses with the bump below eye level. She says they can be unpredictable and you better let them throw their fit, not argue. I've found that very true, in fact I didn't buy an otherwise perfect horse because of that lump who later on freaked out, escaped, and killed himself, running into a wall. No reason at all.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I had a filly with 2 whorls right between her eyes, and she fit that bill to a tee! Made me actually start believing in this stuff (never really did before if I'm honest) but it certainly did make me wonder.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Celeste said:


> So far, no temperament gene has been identified. You don't see that box to check on your genetic disorder tests, unless they have just discovered it.


Very few characteristics are caused by a single gene. On the other hand, a single gene mutation can cause many different effects that don't seem to be related (which is why I'm not prepared to totally discount this hair swirl theory). The bottom line is that genetics ain't simple. 

I never paid much attention to hair swirls, but I do think breed has a big influence on temperament.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Some breeds are hotter than others. It is no doubt easier to train a nice draft horse than it is a hot blooded race bred Arab. That does not mean that the Arab is evil. She is just more high strung. Horses are not born evil. They are made evil by being mishandled by humans.


----------

